# Need Pollination Advice



## Snickerdoodle (Apr 13, 2011)

I read a few posts, but still would like some advice.  I've got a male and female together in a grow box 2'x'2'x4'tall.  A single exhause fan with a pollen filter on the outlet.  My male is opening up and dusting his leaves with pollen.  Is it safe to assume that I will have a thorough pollenation, or should I manually pollenate the female in this environment?

Also, is it important to spray the plant with water, or not?

Finally, if there are any hydroponic growers out there, I would like to know if I should give the female any special nutrients to help her develop better seeds.  I currently give her 6ml/gallon Flora Nova Bloom with 3ml/gallon Flora Grow as a supplement.  Thanks!


----------



## Locked (Apr 13, 2011)

I like to hit the buds with a fine paint brush....as for spraying them with water I think you wait like an hour or so...not sure I don't chuck much pollen.


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 13, 2011)

water will kill the pollen so you prob dont want to do that and in your situation I dont think you need to worry about doing anything more.  You are going to end up with a lot of seeds, all you have to do is wait and let them do their thing.


----------



## Locked (Apr 13, 2011)

I think the spraying of water is actually to kill any remaining pollen...I believe it only takes a short time for the pollen to "take" and the spraying won't undo what has been done. Once again I am high and cld be talking dog farts.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 13, 2011)

I wouldnt spray anything water in an open pollenation room for atleast 2 hrs..longer the better...When he starts to open  I remove all the large fan leafs so pollen dont get on them...I then cut a branch or two a day  and shake the crap outta him over her...after a few days of this  the male is gone and SHe finishes up:aok:

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:

oh...and it takes a minimum of 4 weeks to make seed viable...longer the better again


----------



## SensiStarFan (Apr 13, 2011)

Recently I painted male pollen onto a female bud site on a plant that was a couple weeks into flower.  I painted the pollen on with a Q-tip and let the female plant sit outside for a couple hours.  Later I went back with a little fan and set up to blow on the area I painted pollen on with a Q-tip for a little while.  I then took the plant I put pollen on with a Q-tip and put her back in my flower area.  A month later I had seeds busting out of the area I painted pollen on with a Q-tip and I have not seen one other seed on that plant or any others in my flower area.  It definitely only takes a short period of time for the pollen to work it's magic on the pistils (insert male premature ejaculation joke here ).  In my case touching the pistils with a pollen covered Q-tip and then blowing off the excess pollen a few hours later produce a lot of seeds.  Time will tell if these seeds are viable but mine look great to me.

  When it comes to pollination you just need to figure out the fertility window.  Basically the male releases pollen anywhere from 2-4 weeks into flower depending on the strain and females should be pollinated around the same time.  You do not need to keep a male in flower for that long, once he shoots his pollen he is pretty much useless.....like most of us guys 

-SSF-


----------



## Snickerdoodle (Apr 14, 2011)

I got some good ideas.  I think I'll do a little shaking and leave them alone.  I really appreaciate the help.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 27, 2011)

:confused2: Waldo this a mj site not trees 
You need to remove the spam links in your sig too


----------



## K Double (Jan 16, 2012)

Well if there are no other females in the tent then I would paint pollen over the female.  Wait a few hours (maybe a whole day), then spray with water.  

I don't see the need to change the nutrient regiment.  Time is the best thing for seed creation and in my experience it takes about 5-6 weeks to produce fully mature seeds so good luck with that.

Remember that if those sacs have burst then the pollen is airborne and if there are other females in the tent then they are compromised and will produce seeds as well.  Pollen chucking should always be done in a controlled environment.  I never grow my males and females together. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------

